# Tune Of The Day.. (Anything Goes)



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Just playing some music and it inspired me to create this thread it's been done on many other forums I used in the past which were all musically orientated but who says muscle heads don't like music......

Mosca - Bax


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Some one posted this in another thread the other day... My tune of today


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Brilliant choice uriel ,you should have just put the full glasto set up,as it was class...this still gives me goose bumps when i watch it back...personal favourite for me is this


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Brilliant choice uriel ,you should have just put the full glasto set up,as it was class...this still gives me goose bumps when i watch it back...personal favourite for me is this


I LOVE this song.....

I love the entire Urban Hyms disc

I struggle to listen to one track now due to an ex-lover and an ecstacy experience (all good, very good) - but if it comes on, it slays me still after all these years.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I LOVE this song.....
> 
> I love the entire Urban Hyms disc
> 
> I struggle to listen to one track now due to an ex-lover and an ecstacy experience (all good, very good) - but if it comes on, it slays me still after all these years.


I know where your coming from on struggling to listen to certain tracks....History slays me everytime and makes me think big time...im usually a fcking wreck at the end of it lol

But still probably in my all time top 3 tunes ever..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

1 More From me.....old school, LOVE IT


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

love Verve,here my fav!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

top friday afternoon tune , turn it up and chill brothers and sisters


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

cant get this song out of my head today


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

immy said:


> Just playing some music and it inspired me to create this thread it's been done on many other forums I used in the past which were all musically orientated but who says muscle heads don't like music......
> 
> Mosca - Bax


Reps for knowing about Mosca!!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

this is the kinda stuff i listen to in the gym


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

this is filthy


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Had this blasting out on the way to the gym before, belting tune


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Will not be to the taste of most.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Here - have a pearl, if you know anything about guitars - this will do you like a kipper and it just builds and builds


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok out of the goodness of my heart i will give you all your 1 tune to listen to first thing in the morning when the sun is rising ....turn it up and enjoy..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

for saturday afternoon chilling in the sun....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Afghan said:


> this is filthy


haha i actually know virgo awesome producer currently working a few main stream bits with some artists


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

the sash !!!


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Just went into rewind mode the last few hours, and only just noticed this thread!


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

*Lange Pres.LNG - Harmony Will Kick You In The Ass (Original Mix)*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Chilled out breakfast with the beautiful Irish voice of Dolores O'Riorden


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

another hot lady with a voice dripping with cum lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and last for now...

Best music video ever????

i think maybe


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

A couple of tunes to set you up for the day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

My morning anthem today is this.... enjoy X


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Awsome Chase & Status


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

theres something wrong with me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

andy said:


> theres something wrong with me


I will neg you right in the balls with a huge neg power if you pull that sh1t again you dirty [email protected] pmsl


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a nice steady one for saturday evening


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Gash video, top tune.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

christina looks hot hot hot


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## adam traps (May 31, 2011)

always gets me going before i hit the gym


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm always somewhat partial to .....

Kill The Poor by The Dead Kennedys.

I find it puts a spring in my step and has me wearing hats at a jaunty angle.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish you would all stop posting youtube vids I cant see them at work which is mostly when im on here :thumbdown:

Tune of the day is still Avicii - Levels


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Cardio track of the day ? Great movie as well ! !


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just heard this on the TV ....brings back memories of Funkademia in manchester


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

One of my mates older brothers had this album when it came out,I still listen to it this day  ..................... i love music of all genres


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neurospike7 said:


> I'm always somewhat partial to .....
> 
> Kill The Poor by The Dead Kennedys.
> 
> I find it puts a spring in my step and has me wearing hats at a jaunty angle.


I'm pretty sure you'll be with me on this one dude......


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw the wonderful Etta James at the Long Beach Blues Festival in LA in 1987. 

Thank you, Zara! 

You may well be right. :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

There`s a couple of people in this thread who seem to be very loved up at present with their new partners ....


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Deadboy - Here 4 U


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just about to go for a workout!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky????? Swagger Jagger????

That shingle has gone to your brain mate :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Milky????? Swagger Jagger????
> 
> That shingle has gone to your brain mate :lol:


It got stuck in my head mate !

I am home with the downies !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

This is just awesome!


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

And so is this!!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

It just gets better!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

:thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I will try going a bit different


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Milky said:


>


Was my posing song last week this.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

John Mayer - Wheel


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Call me what you want for the type of music it is, but i fvcking love this song, as well as his whole album. I listen to it walking home from the gym and it seems to put me at ease so to speak. Slows me down from all the stims lol.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

*PHENOMENAL TUNE, TAKES ME AWAY, SOMEWHERE SPECIAL!!! * :rockon:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> *PHENOMENAL TUNE, **TAKES ME AWAY*, SOMEWHERE SPECIAL!!! :rockon:


we wish it fcukin would mate pmsl X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this is a fcukin top tune.. turn it up and listen

it gets awesome @ 1:30 oh yeah !!!!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

This one's a fav for when I'm smashing out Squats / deadlifting. Reminds me of my old rave days too. Class. Injected with a poison.... TUNE!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> This one's a fav for when I'm smashing out Squats / deadlifting. Reminds me of my old rave days too. Class. Injected with a poison.... TUNE!!!!!!!!


LOL FAIL NEG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

How do you insert the vid guys? I'm a html retard! :\


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> How do you insert the vid guys? I'm a html retard! :\


HAHAHAHA NEG FAIL AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not alone pmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Neg??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> Neg??


HAHAHAH NEG FAIL X3


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I really am out of touch with how you kids communicate and the modern tinternet lingo by the looks of things... lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> I really am out of touch with how you kids communicate and the modern tinternet lingo by the looks of things... lol


kids hahaha im 36 son pmsl!!!

it means Neg as in i should negative rep you for bieng a failure to do something right lol !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> we wish it fcukin would mate pmsl X


Ah how sweet, you never fail to show your soft caring side


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ah how sweet, you never fail to show your soft caring side


 i know im far to affectionate lol.. i didnt like that tune much though mate to be fair.. got owt else , im into some dirty dubstep just lately !!!


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Call me what you want for the type of music it is, but i fvcking love this song, as well as his whole album. I listen to it walking home from the gym and it seems to put me at ease so to speak. Slows me down from all the stims lol.


I found this randomly on spotify and taught myself on the piano. I like the whole album too but I thought it was an unknown entity.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

How do I embed? lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The tune from the Batman Arkam City Ad

Example - Playing in the shadows


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Andrew_Bradley said:


> How do I embed? lol


HAHAHAH NEGGED FAIL !!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dug this one out the other day, remember dancing to it back in 92, still sounds fresh.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

figured out how to embed... turns out you don't need to copy the code from youtube. :beer:

*The Four Seasons: Summer 3rd Mvt.*






*Dire Straits : Brothers in Arms. *






*Gotye: Somebody that I used to know*






*The Presets: My People.*






*Jackson Jackson: All Alone.*






*Rank 1: Symfo.*


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i know im far to affectionate lol.. i didnt like that tune much though mate to be fair.. got owt else , im into some dirty dubstep just lately !!!


You teeny bopper you


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

I like this one too. Maybe more so if I was on something.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

some goff.............The Mission


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Uriel i take your videos and raise you these.

Good shout on eta james as well.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Alien Sex Fiend anyone??


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

You like Huey Lewis and the News?






Try getting a reservation at Dorsia now, you fukcing stupid bastrad!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this makes me want to bench press the world , more intense through headphones !!!


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> this makes me want to bench press the world , more intense through headphones !!!


jesus what an unreal tune !


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Laidback luke live





 (better off alone speak up)


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

This IS the tune of todays theme


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Time for a trance classic...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Botch






Gregory Isaacs


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

any of you guys listen to the opera music from films ? so great for pumping weights!


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gimme shelter to apocolypse now - hell yes


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Gimme shelter to apocolypse now - hell yes


Brilliant...but you cant put that up without the the doors at the beginning of the film...class


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Chemiacal Brothers Out of control


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

alway loved this since hearing it about this time last year?

Tao Cruz Ft Ludikris


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

last one of the morning

fuking awsomness


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

And for hitting the gym:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh man that acoustic foo fighters is mint - i'm reppng you for that


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> last one of the morning
> 
> fuking awsomness


Love this one mate


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Love this one mate


Wicked tune!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Eagle eye cherry - Save tonight


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Uriel said:


> last one of the morning
> 
> fuking awsomness


Always makes laugh this one, I spent a few years in Thailand and the girls there used to love it because they thought they were singing chuk wow instead of jump around. Chuk wow means fly a kite, it's a euphemism for having a w##k. :whistling:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Great new song by Nickelback


----------



## illegaldanish (Jun 5, 2010)

Real UK Grime!


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> oh man that acoustic foo fighters is mint - i'm reppng you for that


Huge foos fan here, This is another awesome acoustic one from them:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nicest version i ever found of Adele...

Hope the old trout is ok after her throat op'....amazingly beautiful voice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

one of my fave accoustics , awesome voice


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i fuking LOVE neil you mal.repped


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and cause I love it.....wyclef jeans version...mint


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Brilliant...but you cant put that up without the the doors at the beginning of the film...class


You are of course right mate


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

bit of dub


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

NSFW


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

*"I will never listen to this again. I woke up to find myself in a? forest miles from home, naked, sweating and covered in my own faeces."*


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cos im finally getting my sense of humour back......


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Kasabian fire, it's up there in my top 10!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

This was a tune when it came out,unfortunately got played to death,but nice to hear it again


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Tiesto:- Las Vegas


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

main beat kicks in around 1min, worth a listen if you like house/trance/dance music


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Any song from the Manic Street Preachers new album!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Drake - over my dead body


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Drake - over my dead body


Not a fan of this drake guy he seems to be quite popular at the minute though


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Playing in the shadows. Loving this at the mo.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

JziE11E1zSY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Last couple of weeks i kept hearing bits of this tune but didnt know what it was....it has a haunting feel to it....i like it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I realise its a training vid but the song is fantastic...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I realise its a training vid but the song is fantastic...


good vid and top tune mate, i enjoyed that.. made me up for gym in 20 minutes now lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wasnt really into oasis as cant stand liam gallagher,but dont mind noel,just heard this on the radio good to hear once in a while


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not at work so can't listen to this right now but whenever abit of sun comes out this tune is pretty sweet!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

some animal niytrate??


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

some uk hip hop ( not the sh1t stuff ) from my graffiti days


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its a cover of a cure song but love it


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

cant post youtube link but Skepta Ft P Money and Lamar - Winner


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine for the day, found my old verve cd


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Man I used to ove playing thissong on my guitar.....I havent playeed in years and just got an acoustic....(I suck but its coing back)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

My feel good tune of the day


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my tune to get me in the mood for squatting after work....


----------



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

This lad looks like weeman in his younger pics lol got a great voice and nice chilled song


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

8bjdHLoxiUo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

oups, can't make it work... :angry:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Stuck this album on for the first time in years.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

people is posting shyt expecting it to get listened to and i am not listening to shyt


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Reminds me what I need to eat to make my 10k kcals


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm not posting as no one really listens to them


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gorgeous, sexy,


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

I was about to make a thread like this becuase I didnt know one existed. Electroheads

On it!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> one of my fave accoustics , awesome voice


Seen newton live he was amazing


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

used to love busting moves to this back in the day:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

This is as heavy as i go with music....do like the foo fighters .... dave grohl is a cool geezer


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Will not be to the taste of most.


This was one of my favs

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F%3Fgl%3DGB%26hl%3Den-GB&hl=en-GB&gl=GB#/watch?v=yngxExGNIHg


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

get this out your head. lol


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

One of the silliest piece of Sh*t tunes that is possibly a modern day masterpiece. "Splash, gonna give her the Lobster" "Chocolate, gonna give her the wonka"


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

this still does damage for me...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tune of the day.... (well.... themetune of the day! lol)


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

youtu.be/Pbelv39s04s


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

theme tune to my life!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

just a beat. buts its so HARD.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zero 76 v encoded


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

wont post the video just the link!!!!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

lovin this tune nice and chilled out perfect for a sunday


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> lovin this tune nice and chilled out perfect for a sunday


chill dat, i can smoke to that famalam


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

had a day of garage and funky, here is 2 of many

garage






funky


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Love this today


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Love this today


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Loving the track and video.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tune of the day (and tune of the tonight for :devil2: )


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## simon1985 (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

great cover version of a great song :-






An anti circumcision video that makes me laugh :- (and yeah I am against it).


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

RIP Lynden David Hall


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

This is what has got me through my travels and reminds me why im doing this


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Big big tune Cris Cab, Wyclef and Mavado...riddim big too!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

fantastic.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lets get your blood boiling with this !!!


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

kept me company working out this morning!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tune for cardio/running


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Irish Hip Hop..... not every ones cup of tea


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Appropriate after the last few days on here :lol: :lol:


----------

